# Hyper Grooming Cat Question



## Aces_High (31 January 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if anyone has had a hyper grooming cat?  Mine is making himself a little bit sore in places.  He rules the house and has a stress free life in my book!  Has anyone found anything to help stop breaking the habit.  I am going to try the feliway room plug ins and failing that it could be a steroid jab.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## muffinmunsh (31 January 2013)

Yep, I did. Took her to the vets and it turned out she gad flees! I was in shock, given she is a house cat and has never been out. Vet assured me they are epidemic at the moment and he gets lots of house cats in with flees. Treatment with one flee stuff didn't work so we tried another one called stronghold, which did work. She is also allergic to the bite of flees so one flee was enough to let her come out in sores... She needed steroids to help with them 
Advice: get a flee comb and see if you can find anything!


----------



## Natch (31 January 2013)

I second the possibility of fleas. I think ours are resistant to the chemicals used in (insert brand name here, I have forgotten it) as I keep on finding them on rosie cat, and she is SO scabby and scratchy at the moment. She also doesn't go out unless forced to.


----------



## moandben (31 January 2013)

Aces_High said:



			Hi Guys,

Just wondering if anyone has had a hyper grooming cat?  Mine is making himself a little bit sore in places.  He rules the house and has a stress free life in my book!  Has anyone found anything to help stop breaking the habit.  I am going to try the feliway room plug ins and failing that it could be a steroid jab.  

Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

I have had the same problem, spoke to vets who said a lot of cats and dogs have built up a resitance to fronline, he suggested we tried advocate, which is effective against fleas, flea larvae, roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, heartworms and Sarcoptic mange, ear and Demodex mites.
 Amazing results within a couple of days....


----------



## Aces_High (1 February 2013)

Thanks guys - I am fanatical about fleas and I change regularly between FrontLine, Advantage and Advocate.  I will try the Advocate again for this treatment and see how we get on.  For some reason I noticed about 3 years ago that FrontLine wasn't working as it should so took it upon myself to change the treatments regularly.  He is a hunting cat but I havne't seen any fleas on him for a while.  I will have a word with my vet tomorrow and see what is suggested.


----------



## Anglebracket (1 February 2013)

Could also be a hormone imbalance.


----------



## twiglet84 (1 February 2013)

A topical treatment is not enought for a flea infestations. Stronghold doesnt have an insect growth regulator (IGR) so only kills adults and breeding will have already taken place. 90% of a flea problem is in the home. You need environmental control, something likea acclaim or staykill. For a flea allergic dermatitis id recommend treating with an IGR and adulticide at correct intervals. Common combination - program inj (last 6 months) and frontline combo monthly. I agree their are issues with the old frontline but the combo so seems to be working well. 

Good luck. I know its a pain. Once you get them they are a nightmare. But honestly an adulticide on its own is no good. Must treat house xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## callmelucky (2 February 2013)

fleas, allergies, stress, pain, bladder stones are a few of the reasons iv seen cats over grooming.


----------

